

Ask HN: New mirror for Arch Linux? - tux

Is anyone here who has some spare space&#x2F;bandwidth on there company network that could create a better mirror(s) for Arch Linux community ?<p>The list of mirrors now; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.archlinux.org&#x2F;mirrorlist&#x2F;?country=all&amp;protocol=http&amp;ip_version=4&amp;use_mirror_status=on<p>Official Mirrors Guide: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wiki.archlinux.org&#x2F;index.php&#x2F;Mirrors<p>Most of them are very slow. Thank you!
======
neikos
I have to disagree. I use those from esslingen and usually max out my
downlink. (Which is depending on time of day usually around 50MBps, also from
where I connect due to lower grade routers)

